# Old feelings aroused -



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Defense Attorney: 
Will you please state your age?

Old Lady: 
I am 94 years old.

Defence Attorney: 
Will you tell us, in your own words, what happened the night of April 1st?

Old Lady: 
There I was, sitting there in my swing on my front porch on a warm spring evening, 
When a young man comes creeping up on the porch and sat down beside me.

Defence Attorney: 
Did you know him?

Old Lady: 
No, but he sure was friendly.

Defence Attorney: 
What happened after he sat down?

Old Lady: 
He started to rub my thigh.

Defence Attorney: 
Did you stop him?

Old Lady: 
No, I didn't stop him.

Defence Attorney: 
Why not?

Little Old Lady: 
It felt good. Nobody had done that since my Albert died some 30 years ago.

Defence Attorney: 
What happened next?

Old Lady: 
He began to rub all over my body.

Defence Attorney: 
Did you stop him then?

Old Lady: 
No, I did not stop him.

Defence Attorney: 
Why not?

Old Lady: 
His rubbing made me feel all alive and excited. I haven't felt that good in years!

Defence Attorney: 
What happened next?

Old Lady: 
Well, by then, I was feeling so spicy' that I just laid down and told him 
'Take me, young man. Take me now!'

Defence Attorney: 
Did he take you?

Old Lady: 
Hell, no! He just yelled, 'April Fool!' And that's when I shot him, the little bastard.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Well what did he expect it is January after all :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Very good :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ha ha love it

J
xx


----------



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I thought Jess would like this one lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Beezaboi10 (Feb 5, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------

